# Do you believe in love?



## Enigmaticat (Oct 16, 2008)

Simple and clean, do you believe in love? 

Im not even sure anymore...


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 17, 2008)

I do, and its going to a girl I have ta look afta


----------



## Takun (Oct 17, 2008)

Seeing as I'm in love, yes I do.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 17, 2008)

Um... no?


----------



## bane233 (Oct 17, 2008)

yes i do, but to quote a famous song "Love stinks yeah yeah" they tell you they love you and rip your hart out the next minuet. T.T


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 17, 2008)

See, that's a toughie. A few months ago, I would have definitely said no. But at the moment, I can see how it's possible, now that I've got a boyfriend. But I'm still not sure if I'd call it love by the common definition. So mixed answers from me here.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 17, 2008)

i definitely believe in love, and it's one of my favourite things ever.

valentine's day is probably my favourite holday, _Other People's Love Letters_ is one of my favourite books, and i'm in love with a girl and she's completely amazing. :3


----------



## Kajet (Oct 17, 2008)

Love exists to differing degrees to everyone:
It's always there for those who have someone
It's doesn't exist to those who had their heart ripped out.
and It's one of the greatest mysteries to those who've never known it.

I believe that's a fairly accurate observation from my point of view.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Love exists to differing degrees to everyone:
> It's always there for those who have someone
> *It's doesn't exist to those who had their heart ripped out.*
> and It's one of the greatest mysteries to those who've never known it.
> ...


Does that mean I have no hope?


----------



## VGJustice (Oct 17, 2008)

Bah. Love exists. Ignoring it because of pain from the past just means you get to wallow in it rather than finding something better elsewhere.

But, who am I to judge?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 17, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Love exists to differing degrees to everyone:
> It's always there for those who have someone
> It's doesn't exist to those who had their heart ripped out.
> and It's one of the greatest mysteries to those who've never known it.
> ...


...I had my heart ripped out 3 times so far, its called getting over eit


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...I had my heart ripped out 3 times so far, its called getting over eit


Thats what I think too, mine has been ripped out countless times. Just because you fail once, doesnt mean you throw in the towel. You try, and try again.


----------



## SuperSwede88 (Oct 17, 2008)

I do believe in love, but not just the "normal" kind of love between two persons...


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 17, 2008)

Kajet said:


> Love exists to differing degrees to everyone:
> It's always there for those who have someone
> It's doesn't exist to those who had their heart ripped out.
> and It's one of the greatest mysteries to those who've never known it.
> ...



Hence my confusion. I had my heart ripped out and stomped on, and was a cynic for a long time. Now, finally venturing out and having a boyfriend has made me question my stoic view. So I'm not saying yes, but I'm less sure of no.



Silibus said:


> Thats what I think too, mine has been ripped out countless times. Just because you fail once, doesnt mean you throw in the towel. You try, and try again.



Not believing in love and throwing in the towel are two different things...


----------



## GoldenJackal (Oct 17, 2008)

I've spent most of my life trying to understand love. I picked I don't know because I've been wrong about what love was before but I'm currently in what I believe to be love by my current understanding.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

FurryPanther said:


> Not believing in love and throwing in the towel are two different things...


True, throwing in the towel is more like giving up on love. Not believing in it is more like never experiencing it.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 17, 2008)

Love is the most incredible, the most wonderful & the most awful thing in the Universe.

I've fallen head-over-heels in love 3 times in my life.  And each time, I've had my soul ripped asunder in very different ways.  The first time was for the best; it's really crafted me into the man I am now.  The second time... was still ultimately a good thing but it's a lesson I could have learned without all the pain.  The third time...

...well, the third time there's a child involved.  And I'm not the one hurting.  He is.  There's nothing more uncool than that.


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 17, 2008)

Two songs run through my head as I read this thread.
"Simple and Clean" - Utada Hikaru
"All you need is love" or some shit by somebody.

By the way, yes. Yes, I do.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 17, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> "All you need is love" or some shit by somebody.
> 
> By the way, yes. Yes, I do.



All you need is love .... *singing*


----------



## Jack (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, but sometimes you have to take it in small increments, sometimes you have to be humble, but what do I know we are generally a selfish species.


----------



## Kano (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, it sucks sometimes but it can be worth it.


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, after all isn't they way most of us are here?


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 17, 2008)

Love is just a word we use to describe a particular phenomena. This phenomena quite obviously exists which means our descriptor is valid. Thus, love exists whether or not you want to believe it. Sure it's all in your head, but that is what we define it as.


----------



## ÃedÃ¡n (Oct 17, 2008)

aye i do arrgh


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 17, 2008)

Depends on what you're definition of love is. The kinds of love that do exist can be boiled down to instincts that are beneficial to pack animals and if the correct stimuli is applied any of these bonds can be easily destroyed. A mother can be made to hate her child, a man can be be made to hate his wife. Mentally humans are pretty much infinitely malleable, love is no different. 

As for the magical all conquering love depicted in movies and the like, that's a huge pile of grandiose bullshit. At best it's a brilliant marketing scheme designed to make people feel inadequate so that they'll be compelled to consume a lot of shit they don't need, and at worst it's a sickening manifestation of the ignorant vanity our species insists on clinging to.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 17, 2008)

"Don't need a fancy car 
I like you just the way you are 
You know it's plain to see 
That you're the only one for me"

ROFL, That's some bad lyrics.


----------



## Uro (Oct 17, 2008)

What is love 
Oh baby, don't hurt me 
Don't hurt me no more 
Oh, baby don't hurt me 
Don't hurt me no more


----------



## Mr Fox (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe in "life after love"


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I do.  ^.-.^



Xaerun said:


> Two songs run through my head as I read this thread.
> *"Simple and Clean" - Utada Hikaru*
> "All you need is love" or some shit by somebody.
> 
> By the way, yes. Yes, I do.



I like that song.  *goes to youtube it*


----------



## Prowler (Oct 17, 2008)

yes I do, and i hope to find it someday


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 17, 2008)

I do fucking believe in LOVE!


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 17, 2008)

Uro said:


> What is love
> Oh baby, don't hurt me
> Don't hurt me no more
> Oh, baby don't hurt me
> Don't hurt me no more



OMG, Haddaway Alert! Run for your lives!


----------



## Journey (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm not sure. I've had friends tell me it can happen anytime anywhere, but for me if it does exist it keeps hiding around the corner when I walk past


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 17, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Love is just a word we use to describe a particular phenomena. This phenomena quite obviously exists which means our descriptor is valid. Thus, love exists whether or not you want to believe it. Sure it's all in your head, but that is what we define it as.



True. By scientific definition, it's nothing more than an addiction to the chemicals (serotonin or dopomine being the big one, I forget which) that are released when the person comes into contact with another. So love is no more than addictive behavior. Whether or not you consider that the happy go lucky, storybook love is up to you.

However, I do believe that some people, namely those who don't believe in it, are those who have been severely hurt, and as such are so guarded that their body is incapable of forming the addiction, since they don't allow the necessary emotions to associate with the person in question. So they never experience love, as it were.


----------



## Midi Bear (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe in love. It's when you see two old coots still married after several decades and still enjoying being with each other. Rare, maybe, but it's still somewhere out there, and I think we all have an equal chance of finding it.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 17, 2008)

Do I believe in love?

Yes. ...

...that's it. I do.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe in hate, which is theoretically the polar opposite of love...  so I guess I acknowledge the existence of love when I believe in hate.

There are different "variants" of love, also.  Love between family members (familial bond), e.g.


----------



## Azure (Oct 17, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Love is just a word we use to describe a particular phenomena. This phenomena quite obviously exists which means our descriptor is valid. Thus, love exists whether or not you want to believe it. Sure it's all in your head, but that is *what we define it as*.


Indeed.  It is chemical interaction, but it's what we make of the experience that defines our love.  I'm not sure if I believe in it or not, but then again, I struggle expressing emotions already.


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 17, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> I believe in hate, which is theoretically the polar opposite of love...  so I guess I acknowledge the existence of love when I believe in hate.



I'd disagree. For me, the polar opposite of love is indifference.



> There are different "variants" of love, also.  Love between family members (familial bond), e.g.



Hence why Greek is far superior to English in this respect.


----------



## Azure (Oct 17, 2008)

FurryPanther said:


> I'd disagree. For me, the polar opposite of love is indifference.


Yeah, that's what I am.  Indifferent...with a touch of hate too.  They are coincidental.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 17, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I struggle expressing emotions already


 
... wut?

P.S., Azure, what do you look like btw? Pics, or u didn't happen.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 17, 2008)

FurryPanther said:


> I'd disagree. For me, the polar opposite of love is indifference.



hmmm.

(tries to picture it as an RPG ethical/moral alignment grid)

LOVE-???-???
???-???-???
HATE-???-INDIFFERENCE

hmmm.... no, doesn't seem right somehow...


----------



## Azure (Oct 17, 2008)

Bambi said:


> ... wut?
> 
> P.S., Azure, what do you look like btw? Pics, or u didn't happen.


I look like a white dude, Scots Irish heritage style.  And yes, I have extreme trouble expressing emotions in person.  Anything beyond rage or joy is trouble for me.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 17, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I look like a white dude, Scots Irish heritage style. And yes, I have extreme trouble expressing emotions in person. Anything beyond rage or joy is trouble for me.


 
WTF?

E.T., didn't touch your "ouch", did he?

Oh yeah, so it doesn't get too off topic - MAI BOI sending BAMBI *PM's* is what all true warriors strive for! Esplain' yoself!


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 17, 2008)

Everyone has their own version of love, and what they concidered the opposite of their love.


----------



## Marodi (Oct 17, 2008)

Kajet said:


> It's doesn't exist to those who had their heart ripped out.


I've had that happend to me  I got cheated on earlier this year, my ex girlfriend got drunk and made out with like...7 people in one night, when i was there...she was doing it right in front of me, the pain was unbearable. We had been together for 11 months...

 I'm enjoying single life at the moment, not particularly interested in being in love for now. But love does still exist, and i will have me some again, eventually


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 17, 2008)

Love is a mixture of chemicals in your brain! :3

It exists, even if it's scientific :3


----------



## mctanuki (Oct 17, 2008)

I can't explain all the feelings that you're making me feel with this question. I mean, it is as if my heart is in overdrive, and you're behind the steering wheel. I could be touching you, you could be touching me; if that were to happen, I'd think "Touching you! God you're touching me!"

So yeah, I suppose I believe in a thing called "Love". I mean, just take an audible measure of my pulse. I truly do believe there's a chance that you and I could make it now. If so, I assure you that we will be rocking until well after dusk. Given all this, I would say that I believe in a thing called "Love".

Honestly, I would like to kiss you every minute. No, on second thought, every hour. Okay, that's still too much. How about every day? The point is: you've got me in a spin. But don't worry too much about that, as I'm fine. Especially if you I'm touching you, and you're touching me. Let me repeat that for emphasis: *I* am touching *you*, and *you* are touching *me*.

So, if that's what you want to call it, I do indeed believe in a thing called "Love".

If you need proof, then simply listen to the cadences created by my heart's beating. There _is_ a chance that we could make it now, and will be rocking until the later part of the evening, at the very least.

Suffice to say, I believe in a thing _called_ "Love", indeed. So much so, that I am now tempted to repeat my previous sentiments.


----------



## Frasque (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe in short term pair-bonding based on hormonal surges.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 17, 2008)

I honestly don't know. I have to wonder if everyone who feels they're "in love" is really deluded. Maybe that's exactly what love is. Looks like that's been defined here.. so..

I've never been in love with any of my past SO's. I think I just have a hard time opening up though.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 17, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I honestly don't know. I have to wonder if everyone who feels they're "in love" is really deluded. Maybe that's exactly what love is. Looks like that's been defined here.. so..
> 
> I've never been in love with any of my past SO's. I think I just have a hard time opening up though.




Yup... I have really thick walls you have to get through before I can truely fall for someone. That takes at least a year.


----------



## Kume (Oct 17, 2008)

I do believe in love. Because I, myself, am in love with a very wonderful person! <3


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 17, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> I do believe in love. Because I, myself, am in love with a very wonderful person! <3


^_^b


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 17, 2008)

I think that some people don't understand the meaning of love until they are truly in it. Most people who are happily married will say that all those times they thought they were in love was nothing to what they feel now...


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 17, 2008)

I guess.

As much as I'd like to quote Queensryche, I actually do.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, I do. Because it does exist.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Oct 17, 2008)

What seems like a long time ago I would have said no, and had a long debate on why I take that stance.

Not anymore. I'm more certain in it than anything.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 17, 2008)

I say yes, without hesitation.

My thoughts on the matter however have already been said in this thread, so I'm not going to elaborate.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Oct 17, 2008)

Until it happened to me, I guess you could say I believed in it, but I pretty much scorned it as an illusion, some sort of trick of the mind used by lonely people who didn't want to die alone.

Hell, maybe that's what it actually is, I don't really care anymore to be honest.


----------



## Irreverent (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe in love.  Lust comes and goes.  Love is eternal.  Some days, its all I have left.


----------



## pheonix (Oct 17, 2008)

I do believe in  love, but it doesn't happen over night or with the first person you meet. it takes time to meet the one that's right for you. I know it hurts when your current mate ends it or cheats but if this happens just keep looking for the right person. everyone has someone out there for them but if your not looking how can you find and love them?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe in it, but none of the people I loved did until now...


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 17, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...I had my heart ripped out 3 times so far, its called getting over eit



Exactly. Some people simply don't want too, not that they can't but they either don't take the initiative or simply want to be in that mood to make people pay attention to them more or hang onto hope it's all fake (or some other thing that can't ever happen).

Once you get over it and find the one that -is- for you, simply because if it didn't work it wasn't meant to be, once you find the right one you'll know. Love is everywhere, next time how about keeping the door open for someone random or smiling and saying thank you to people you purchase things from and etc. It makes the ones working there feel better and it spreads like wildfire if everyone does it.

Stay positive, stay happy, find that one for you because *everyone* has someone. Love is everywhere so share it with everyone. Someday it will be paid back by someone else. =P


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 17, 2008)

This thread is hilarious  .


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 17, 2008)

Falling in Love: Say good-bye to most of your happiness. You now have a lot to put up with.

I don't agree with love. I agree with all the inevitable downfalls of a relationship.
That's why I avoid both all together, saves me 10 years of life due to lack of stress.


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Oct 17, 2008)

Hm, I do belive in love.
But I also think it is much difrent then most people think.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 17, 2008)

Devious Bane said:


> Falling in Love: Say good-bye to most of your happiness. You now have a lot to put up with.
> 
> I don't agree with love. I agree with all the inevitable downfalls of a relationship.
> That's why I avoid both all together, saves me 10 years of life due to lack of stress.



Right...so if you were to get hit by a truck you would be alive for only 10 more years? o..o

I could easily prove you wrong on the relationships having a downfall, just because  your too afraid to actually commit and always have doubt doesn't mean everyone's relationships fail every time like yours.

There are many people that are together for very long periods of time and are still together, and if you were to ask those who didn't marry for some other reason than actually finding the person they love being with, they would all tell you that they could never be happier. It kinda sucks you will never know that because of doubt and not getting over things.

Also there is absolutely no scientific proof that being in a relationship takes off 10 years of your life, that's like saying you'll gain 10 years for eating a salad once a day. It's not universal by no means and thus there could never be a study on it that would work. Basically where I'm getting at is you pulled that out of your ass.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Right...so if you were to get hit by a truck you would be alive for only 10 more years? o..o
> 
> I could easily prove you wrong on the relationships having a downfall, just because your too afraid to actually commit and always have doubt doesn't mean everyone's relationships fail every time like yours.
> 
> ...



All relationships are tenuous, the right circumstances can destroy any bond. I  don't know about love extending or shortening your lifespan, but then what use  is ten more years of being old? It's not like you get to be in your twenties for  another ten years. I've never in my life observed a relationship like the one  you mentioned NewfDraggie. I've seen plenty of couples that fake it for one  reason or another, but I've yet to see one who's facade doesn't fall apart under  close scrutiny. I think that's why most people who believe in fairytale love are  young, at a certain point you see to much to keep lying to yourself.


----------



## Lukar (Oct 17, 2008)

I believe in love, although I don't love the girl I'm going out with that much anymore... =( I would break up with her, but for one, I don't want to hurt her feelings, and two, I want us to still be friends.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 17, 2008)

I've seen relationships that have been lasting for 50 years and they still love talking and hanging out with each other, no joke.

Maybe it's to do with location and general traits of people living there, such as some places being full of hate and whatnot compared to where I live, Canada where there is much, much less of that...

But I guess that's your opinions, if you truly believe love can't last then you haven't seen true love, just made up facades or people settling for what they can get for a while till it either bores them or they think their getting to close and cut it off.


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 17, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> I've seen relationships that have been lasting for 50 years and they still love talking and hanging out with each other, no joke.
> 
> Maybe it's to do with location and general traits of people living there, such as some places being full of hate and whatnot compared to where I live, Canada where there is much, much less of that...
> 
> But I guess that's your opinions, if you truly believe love can't last then you haven't seen true love, just made up facades or people settling for what they can get for a while till it either bores them or they think their getting to close and cut it off.



Lol I live in Canada too, and I'm not saying I haven't seen people who have been in relationships for 50 years, they're just not in love anymore. It's more like codependance. They make each other miserable, but they've been together so long they can't imagine being apart. Some pretend that that isn't the case, but if you spend enouph time with at least one of them you can see that it is.


----------



## Devious Bane (Oct 18, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> Right...so if you were to get hit by a truck you would be alive for only 10 more years? o..o
> 
> ...
> 
> Also there is absolutely no scientific proof that being in a relationship takes off 10 years of your life, that's like saying you'll gain 10 years for eating a salad once a day. It's not universal by no means and thus there could never be a study on it that would work. Basically where I'm getting at is you pulled that out of your ass.


If I was very lucky, I would still have my limbs after such a hit. Excluding the fact that something cuts my life short.
Secondly, it was just a dull pun. 10 years would most likely be how long a relationship would last for me(At Most). Honestly, I hate a lot of people for no good reason.

Overall, I just don't care for anyone unless I have time or reason in doing so. Love being one I never find any of both.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 18, 2008)

My grand parents have been together for almost 60 years, they -love- being with each other, and I know two other cases of 50+ years alone the same way.

Even more with 1-5 year relationships. Though 1 year isn't much to go on.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> My grand parents have been together for almost 60 years, they -love- being with each other, and I know two other cases of 50+ years alone the same way.
> 
> Even more with 1-5 year relationships. Though 1 year isn't much to go on.


Same goes with my grandparents, they've been together for so long. But I have heard of 16 year marriages failing. Some families stay together for the wrong reasons.


----------



## iBurro (Oct 18, 2008)

Yes and no.

Yes, love is out there.
But no, it isn't something to be taken advantage of, used, or taken for granted. Love is an eternal work in progress, something that has to be nurtured and maintained through constant work and dedication. One can't expect a prize-winning crop if you only water it once in a great while; neither can one expect the fullness of a true-love relationship if they don't put enough into it.

Anyone can achieve love/true love; they're either just too stuck up, lazy, or self-absorbed to accomplish it.


----------



## Merp (Oct 18, 2008)

sure...


----------



## Azure (Oct 18, 2008)

Merp said:


> sure...


Derail here, but please tell me, what in the name of Odin is a fossa?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 18, 2008)

To the OP- You like... don't believe it exists? Because it's pretty obvious that there's tons of love in the world. Just because you're not experiencing it doesn't mean it's not there


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2008)

I DON'T BELIEVE IN LOVE

I NEVER HAVE, I NEVER WILL

I DON'T BELIEVE IN LOVE

IT'S NEVER WORTH THE PAIN THAT YOU FEEL


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I DON'T BELIEVE IN LOVE
> 
> I NEVER HAVE, I NEVER WILL
> 
> ...


Are you okay?


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Are you okay?



those were some lyrics from a Queensryche song, just so you know.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> those were some lyrics from a Queensryche song, just so you know.


Even so, if he quoted that part, something might be wrong.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Even so, if he quoted that part, something might be wrong.



touche, very good point.


----------



## Azure (Oct 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I DON'T BELIEVE IN LOVE
> 
> I NEVER HAVE, I NEVER WILL
> 
> ...


Stop rockin so hard bro.


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I DON'T BELIEVE IN LOVE
> 
> I NEVER HAVE, I NEVER WILL
> 
> ...



how emo... wonder what crappy group bled those lyrics out..


----------



## scarei_crow (Oct 18, 2008)

love is a beautiful bitch whore that kicks you in the face when you try to be nice. then complains to you and kicks you again.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 18, 2008)

Nope.  I'm not gonna be emo about it, I just find it too vague an emotion to define by a single term, since everybody seems to interpret it differently.  It seems to me that the only people who _do _believe in "love" are currently in a relationship and are thus deluded by an evolutionary device that's sexually rather than emotionally triggered, or are teenage saps who've never actually experienced a real long-term relationship and are being optimistic.


----------



## Telnac (Oct 18, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Nope.  I'm not gonna be emo about it, I just find it too vague an emotion to define by a single term, since everybody seems to interpret it differently.  It seems to me that the only people who _do _believe in "love" are currently in a relationship and are thus deluded by an evolutionary device that's sexually rather than emotionally triggered, or are teenage saps who've never actually experienced a real long-term relationship and are being optimistic.


?  Why do you say that?  Back when I was in high school, I fell deeply in love with someone and it changed my life... and I never got together with her!  Even close to 19 years later, I'm still in love with her as much as I was back when I was a teenager.  It's changed, of course, and matured as I have.  But if anything, I think it's deeper now that I haven't gotten together with her than if I had.

And as a note: yes, I'm still in contact with her and no, I won't try to get together with her.  She's married to a man who loves her very much and who treats her better than I ever could.  I can't wish anything better than that for her.  Well, yes, I could: I do wish she gets pregnant.  She's wanted a child so badly since I first met her and she's now entering the twilight years of the female reproductive window.  She's already talked about adopting if she ultimately can't get pregnant... but I know it's breaking her heart that she doesn't already have a child with her husband.  Virtually everyone I know has a kid, and half of them never wanted one!  This is a woman who's desperately wanted a child of her own... and can't have one.

Love is a choice, not some emotion.  Yeah, there are a whole lot of emotions related to it, but we choose who we trust our deepest level of our psyche with.  I can get horny & naked with a hundred beautiful women but never love any of them.  (Not that I would, mind you... I'm not a male slut!)  But a woman I choose to entrust my heart with may be someone with whom I have little sexual desire.  The woman I mentioned above is a prime example of this.  She's not exactly attractive by the standards of most people... but she has a genuine, caring heart.  To me, that's far more attractive than any supermodel could hope to me... not because I want to get her in bed, but because genuine caring people are such a rarity these days that I cherish that above all other personality traits!


----------



## Thatch (Oct 18, 2008)

Nylak said:


> Nope.  I'm not gonna be emo about it, I just find it too vague an emotion to define by a single term, since everybody seems to interpret it differently.  It seems to me that the only people who _do _believe in "love" are currently in a relationship and are thus deluded by an evolutionary device that's sexually rather than emotionally triggered, or are teenage saps who've never actually experienced a real long-term relationship and are being optimistic.



Because love is not an emotion, not even a state, it's just the name for a specific kind of bond that we feel towards other people. A bond formed when we realize that the person is fit to form a family with us. (yes, I agree on the evolutionary part) This requires both physical and mental attraction as well as an union of interests. None of those have to be the most intense one ever encountered, they' just have to be present at once.
Some might say that love is when we are ready to for sacrifices for the loved one, but in my opinion it's more of an outcome of love than an actual reason. Because once we aquire the craved relationship, we will instinctually try to preserve it.

Of course when someone misinterprets love and makes sacrificies for the sake of it, it's not good. 
When mentall attraction is absent, it's just lust, a romance. When physical attraction, it's just friendship. When the union of interests, conflicts appear. Neither of those can guarantee a healthy relationship. Forcing one of those feats brings stress, and stress in a relationship is destructive. 
Naturally it is possible to overcome that, but mostly it leads to abuse, from the other party, or from oneself. And what is the point of living unhappy for it's own sake... 
This is especially the case with attraction. It's almost impossible to develop genuine attraction, if it was  absent. It's easier to overcome differences in goals. But still it has to be mutual, and it's not the same as the natural match. People must crave a relationship itself to acquire that. Those who enter a relationship for a person, not the relationship itself, will break apart.





Does that sound smart?


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

Decent, the wonders of the mind.......


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 18, 2008)

According to the OED love is 'an intense feeling of deep affection'. This is not up for debate, as it is entirely relative. I think that like any other human emotion, it differs so much from person to person that it can't be defined any further. I hypothesize (and I mean this, as I am by no means well informed) that this idea of 'there is no love' is a symptom of feeling hopeless or depressed. Unless you have a personality disorder or some other condition, you are perfectly capable of experiencing 'an intense feeling of deep affection'.


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 18, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> hmmm.
> 
> (tries to picture it as an RPG ethical/moral alignment grid)
> 
> ...



Love and hate are both strong emotions, and both very human. However, indiference is merely a void, a lack of attention, and by nature, is very inhuman. So depends on what you're looking at; positive vs. negative, or human vs. inhuman.


----------



## evilteddybear (Oct 18, 2008)

I believe in love, its all we got. Love has no boundries, no borders to cross. You know, love lifts us up where we belong. In the name of love, I will follow. Love is thicker than blood. I know its not much, but its the best that I can do, so yes, yes I do believe in love.


----------



## FurryPanther (Oct 18, 2008)

I love how poetic this thread has become. And yes, pun definitely intended.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Are you okay?



BUSTAH WOLF



Grimfang said:


> how emo... wonder what crappy group bled those lyrics out..



Emo?

It's from Operation: Mindcrime 



Spoiler



a little bit after Nikki's lover Mary gets *murdered* by Doctor X.  Nikki then gets framed for the murder and starts going _insane_.



So yeah, that's not emo, you can go fuck yourself. 8)

Plus it actually sounds good unlike that crap you listen to.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> BUSTAH WOLF


HEY YOU!


----------



## C. Lupus (Oct 18, 2008)

I believe in love, though I have harder to believe that there's soulmate for me for each passing day that goes by...


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Emo?
> 
> It's from Operation: Mindcrime
> 
> ...



But our last.fm compatibility only says "VERY LOW" and not "JACK SHIT" so we have some music in common


----------



## FrisbeeRolf (Oct 18, 2008)

If you mean the fantasy, fairytale shit about love at first sight and true, undying love, no.  Anyone who thinks otherwise is childish.  No offense, but if you've ever felt the love you had for someone die a slow and painful death, you would understand.   The idea of a soulmate is nothing magical.  It's something that must be worked on continuously.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> BUSTAH WOLF


I ran into that one... -__-;


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 18, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> But our last.fm compatibility only says "VERY LOW" and not "JACK SHIT" so we have some music in common



That just means that at one point or another we both happened to have listened to the same song.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 18, 2008)

Love exists. But love itself isn't anything magical or special. everyone is capable of love. 

Love is an evolutionary tool that was developed to foster long term relationships in humans, so that the young would have a better chance of survival. Considering how long it takes for a child to develop, "love", as we call it, has been a very successful and crucial evolutionary "crutch".

I don't think that love is anything more, or anything less.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 18, 2008)

Well if it is, it's why I'm dead on the inside!


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 18, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Well if it is, it's why I'm dead on the inside!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7--rA-qjBdY&feature=related


----------



## Bambi (Oct 18, 2008)

makmakmob said:


> According to the OED love is 'an intense feeling of deep affection'. This is not up for debate, as it is entirely relative. I think that like any other human emotion, it differs so much from person to person that it can't be defined any further. I hypothesize (and I mean this, as I am by no means well informed) that this idea of 'there is no love' is a symptom of feeling hopeless or depressed. Unless you have a personality disorder or some other condition, you are perfectly capable of experiencing 'an intense feeling of deep affection'.


 
This.

Also, the 'pseudo-scientific' / 'pseudo-isreallyemoandisattemptingtoquantifyalackofloveinx_personslifethroughtheuseoflolscien ce' are really just public cases of benign yet still _attempted_ blog monologues turned sophomoric emotional critiques, _at best_. Most if not all of the time, these awesome contributors to our species psychological peanut gallery are nothing more then the emotionally naive or socially reclusive, in need of more information or interpersonal and intrapersonal experience.

Trying to reduce our Intellectual, Psychological, and emotional complexities to that of a Mouse or Deer would be scientifically _hazardous at best_ (especially considering that with the information age, one's understanding of human behaviour should be increasing which in turn, should also be _increasing_ an awareness of social pathology, _which in turn_ *breath* _is_ or _should_ be arming them, 'a', or 'it' with the knowledge nessecary to further change our species from what that was 60 years ago.)

/writes book


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 19, 2008)

I believe in love... but it's becoming thinner and thinner with each new day... you think you know love one day, then all of a sudden, it becomes something totally different 0_o


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 19, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7--rA-qjBdY&feature=related



SULK DO NOTHING

SULK SIT AT HOME AND LISTEN TO OLD CURE ALBUMS


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

Just curious, but a lot of people say teenagers don't know what love is because they can't have long term relationships or can't comprehend the work/effort entailed. I've been with my boyfriend for 2.5 years, and we're stable and happy (Though it's taken TONS of work), going to move in together after highschool, and I'm 17. Is that not a long term relationship?


----------



## Asmiro (Oct 19, 2008)

I really don't know if I believe in love. Will I find it, maybe. Chances I'll find it any time soon, very unlikely. I find love isn't really worth focusing on at the moment. I have no way to get out and meet people outside of the pathetic high school community I'm forced into day in and day out. Hopefully once I get a car and a job my views will change.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Just curious, but a lot of people say teenagers don't know what love is because they can't have long term relationships or can't comprehend the work/effort entailed. I've been with my boyfriend for 2.5 years, and we're stable and happy (Though it's taken TONS of work), going to move in together after highschool, and I'm 17. Is that not a long term relationship?



because pretty much 95% teenagers have open relationships (I got these facts from just about every teenager I've ever come accross). and open relationship pretty much means "you can fuck whoever you want, and I'll just say I love you at the end of the day"


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> because pretty much 95% teenagers have open relationships (I got these facts from just about every teenager I've ever come accross). and open relationship pretty much means "you can fuck whoever you want, and I'll just say I love you at the end of the day"



I've.... never seen that o.o

Usually, relationship around here last about a week... a month or two if the couple is really lucky. But they usually break up once the other one starts to "branch out."


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I've.... never seen that o.o
> 
> Usually, relationship around here last about a week... a month or two if the couple is really lucky. But they usually break up once the other one starts to "branch out."


I guess where I live, a relationship is a contest, in which you see how many people outside of your relationship you can go fuck... 'when in Rome' I guess


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

I do not believe in love in the Western understanding of the term, i.e. perfect, unending, complete. I instead subscribe to a more Eastern-influenced, Spanish-tinged understanding. i.e. love as a transient thing, something that is imperfect, impermanent, and flawed, but still somehow beautiful. I think love is one of the things that defines us as human, and our understanding of it can lead either to self-actualization, or disappointment. I'm afraid the popular Western view of love can only lead to disappointment and forsaken hopes in the end.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I guess where I live, a relationship is a contest, in which you see how many people outside of your relationship you can go fuck... 'when in Rome' I guess



What a curious cultural trait! =D


----------



## HumanLombax (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not sure b/c I've never felt it.... not even platonic love


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

NekoFox constantly reminds me why HS was so fucking lame.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> NekoFox constantly reminds me why HS was so fucking lame.


why's that?


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> why's that?


I'm too drunk to really care to explain it, but much of the thigs you're saying are rather indicative of what I remember of HS, where a relationship is just a social bargaining chip, to be used or discarded at a whim.  You know, social bonus points.  I'm glad I never really bothered with em back then.  It was just, hey you, sex, gr8.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> I do not believe in love in the Western understanding of the term, i.e. perfect, unending, complete. I instead subscribe to a more Eastern-influenced, Spanish-tinged understanding. i.e. love as a transient thing, something that is imperfect, impermanent, and flawed, but still somehow beautiful. I think love is one of the things that defines us as human, and our understanding of it can lead either to self-actualization, or disappointment. I'm afraid the popular Western view of love can only lead to disappointment and forsaken hopes in the end.



Western as in, America? 

I'm confused, but why do you think people in the West believe Love is something like a fairy tail? I was under the impression that quite a few people over here like, get married and love each other and stuff.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'm too drunk to really care to explain it, but much of the thigs you're saying are rather indicative of what I remember of HS, where a relationship is just a social bargaining chip, to be used or discarded at a whim.  You know, social bonus points.  I'm glad I never really bothered with em back then.  It was just, hey you, sex, gr8.


which is why I like porn on the internet... but fuck everything in the real world... 0_o the internet can't cheat on me xD

...can it?


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> which is why I like porn on the internet... but fuck everything in the real world... 0_o the internet can't cheat on me xD
> ...can it?


It can, and will.  BELIEVE IT!  This is why man invented sex toys, so he didn't have to listen to someone else mouth, or play their games, in order to bring himself satisfaction.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It can, and will.  BELIEVE IT!  This is why man invented sex toys, so he didn't have to listen to someone else mouth, or play their games, in order to bring himself satisfaction.


well, deep down, you believe in love, and want to be truly loved by someone, but we'll stick with the internet macho talk ^_^


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, deep down, you believe in love, and want to be truly loved by someone, but we'll stick with the internet macho talk ^_^


Wat?  Qualify this statement.  Really, I don't like anyone, and I don't expect anyone to really like me.  I'm not a relationship person.  I don't even let my MOTHER love me.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Western as in, America?
> 
> I'm confused, but why do you think people in the West believe Love is something like a fairy tail? I was under the impression that quite a few people over here like, get married and love each other and stuff.



With just under fifty percent of marriages ending with divorce, America has one of the highest divorce rates in the world. I honestly blame this statistic on the inability of Western couples to see one another as humans. They decieve themselves with this outrageous, post-romantic view of love, and then they are heartbroken when they realize the truth that neither party is infallible. I think one of the keys to a successful relationship is a good understanding between both persons that each has his or her own flaws, and that there is no such thing as "perfect".

Did I answer your question?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wat?  Qualify this statement.  Really, I don't like anyone, and I don't expect anyone to really like me.  I'm not a relationship person.  I don't even let my MOTHER love me.


well, THAT'S psychological... not my field. none of us are the same as we are on the internet... the internet is our own haven, where you can pretend you're a badass, and people might believe you.


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> well, THAT'S psychological... not my field. none of us are the same as we are on the internet... the internet is our own haven, where you can pretend you're a badass, and people might believe you.


I am myself here.  And everywhere else.  I don't "pretend" so to speak.  Honestly, I am not for public consumption.  They'd better be happy I'm a queer, otherwise, I might infect the gene pool with all my deviations.  I'm doing it for the sake of HUMANITY!!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 19, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I am myself here.  And everywhere else.  I don't "pretend" so to speak.  Honestly, I am not for public consumption.  They'd better be happy I'm a queer, otherwise, I might infect the gene pool with all my deviations.  I'm doing it for the sake of HUMANITY!!


not a single person would think you're gay... remember azure: people think that all gay people are queeny little bitches... therefore you won't get bashed if you don't tell anyone you're gay, because nobody would have known otherwise... 

why? what do you do in public that might attract attention anyway?


----------



## Azure (Oct 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> not a single person would think you're gay... remember azure: people think that all gay people are queeny little bitches... therefore you won't get bashed if you don't tell anyone you're gay, because nobody would have known otherwise...
> 
> why? what do you do in public that might attract attention anyway?


Nothing really, except be honest with people who ask my opinion on such things.  Even I bash those queens.  Still, no breeding for me, wouldn't be conducive to humanity's progress.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> With just under fifty percent of marriages ending with divorce, America has one of the highest divorce rates in the world. I honestly blame this statistic on the inability of Western couples to see one another as humans. They decieve themselves with this outrageous, post-romantic view of love, and then they are heartbroken when they realize the truth that neither party is infallible. I think one of the keys to a successful relationship is a good understanding between both persons that each has his or her own flaws, and that there is no such thing as "perfect".
> 
> Did I answer your question?



Just because a lot of americans are unsuccessful in their marriages doesn't mean that's the "american way." Hell, at least we don't arrange marriages and crap.

Please stop looking at americans as if they're one huge mass of organisms that share a single brain.


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 19, 2008)

I really don't know...  I've never really loved anyone, and nobody's really loved me besides my family (which in my eyes, doesn't really count when it comes to love).  SO really...  I don't know


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Just because a lot of americans are unsuccessful in their marriages doesn't mean that's the "american way." Hell, at least we don't arrange marriages and crap.
> 
> Please stop looking at americans as if they're one huge mass of organisms that share a single brain.



Alright, I'll give you the fact that you don't arrange marriages. However, I've always thought that a degree of angst has always been a factor in Western culture, I believe that there is a shocking duality when you look at Western society as a whole. There is no culture as proud as Westerners, while at the same time being so visibly insecure. "These colors don't run" is tempered by the fact that Americans use more anti-depressants than any other country on earth. We fancy ourselves an advanced culture when many of us have yet to move past the ignorance or racism. I've seen it. The American way is not to be happy, the American way is the "Pursuit of happiness" and however noble this is, there is no denying that America is defined by it's bizarre combination of spunk and misery.

Please note the substitution of "American" with "Western", as well as "people" with "society". Good thing that food nipple's waiting for me at the starship because I got me a big grunty thirst.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Alright, I'll give you the fact that you don't arrange marriages. However, I've always thought that a degree of angst has always been a factor in Western culture, I believe that there is a shocking duality when you look at Western society as a whole. There is no culture as proud as Westerners, while at the same time being so visibly insecure. "These colors don't run" is tempered by the fact that Americans use more anti-depressants than any other country on earth. We fancy ourselves an advanced culture when many of us have yet to move past the ignorance or racism. I've seen it. The American way is not to be happy, the American way is the "Pursuit of happiness" and however noble this is, there is no denying that America is defined by it's bizarre combination of spunk and misery.



Maybe you're just describing humanity as a whole...? America is not the only country with such problems, I guarantee you.

Dunno, a lot of Japanese people seem pretty flippin' proud, but did you know they've got the highest suicide rate?



GatodeCafe said:


> Please note the substitution of "American" with "Western", as well as "people" with "society". Good thing that food nipple's waiting for me at the starship because I got me a big grunty thirst.



Wait... what the hell..?? o.o


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Good thing that food nipple's waiting for me at the starship because I got me a big grunty thirst.



...reminds me of a book, written by Frank Herbert, I think...



Nargle said:


> Dunno, a lot of Japanese people seem pretty flippin' proud, but did you know they've got the highest suicide rate?



You know, they've raised suicide to an artform through centuries of blood and pain.  I'd be proud of an accomplishment like that too.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Wait... what the hell..?? o.o



Oh come now, have you not played the original Halo to the extent of finding all the strange easter eggs?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Maybe you're just describing humanity as a whole...? America is not the only country with such problems, I guarantee you.
> 
> Dunno, a lot of Japanese people seem pretty flippin' proud, but did you know they've got the highest suicide rate?



I absolutely see your point regarding the comparison between my view of Western culture and humanity as a whole, I truly believe that Western culture, it's origins, it's progress, and it's future, mirror directly the uniquely human motivations and limitations of the human race. 

Changing gears, regarding Japanese culture, I frankly believe that the suicide rate is compounded by two main factors:

1. Tradition

Suicide is traditionally seen by the Japanese, as well as many Asian cultures to in some contexts to not be a mortal sin, but as an act of honor.

2. Americanization.

In post-WWII Japan, with the extremely rapid cultural changes and Americanization,  I believe that the contemporary generations feel at odds with their heritage and race, and thus consistently feel inferior to other cultures. i.e. they do not fit into the western stereotype of the model person: white, tall, etc... The reason I'm saying this is because I've dealt with that sort of thing myself. Asians have a very strange niche in American culture, and many tenaciously toe the line between full westernization, and respecting tradition.



Nargle said:


> Wait... what the hell..?? o.o



Penis me ohneechan! Penis my butthole!


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...reminds me of a book, written by Frank Herbert, I think...



It's a halo reference you uncultured barbarian.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> It's a halo reference you uncultured barbarian.



Oh, fuck that shit, then.

Found the name of the book I was thinking of, though - _The Jesus Incident_.


----------



## Takun (Oct 19, 2008)

I steal hearts, tis the 'coon way.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> It's a halo reference you uncultured barbarian.



See, did I not call it?

I totally called it.

It had been called, and the caller was me.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> See, did I not call it?
> 
> I totally called it.
> 
> It had been called, and the caller was me.



I hope you feel ashamed of yourself. What would your mother think?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> I absolutely see your point regarding the comparison between my view of Western culture and humanity as a whole, I truly believe that Western culture, it's origins, it's progress, and it's future, mirror directly the uniquely human motivations and limitations of the human race.



Why are you acting like westerners are not members of the human race??



GatodeCafe said:


> Changing gears, regarding Japanese culture, I frankly believe that the suicide rate is compounded by two main factors:
> 
> 1. Tradition
> 
> ...



Well, I was watching a documentary on the abnormally high suicide rate in Japan, and there were a lot of Japanese people that gave their testimonials. The vast majority of them said their depression/suicidal tenancies were caused by the pressure of being successful and the fact that it was shameful to seek help. Therefor, lots of them got very deeply into debt and couldn't get out themselves, and also a lot of mental conditions went untreated because it would be shameful to see a doctor.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I steal hearts, tis the 'coon way.



Oh gosh, cute n.n


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Why are you acting like westerners are not members of the human race??



Hush puppy.



Nargle said:


> Well, I was watching a documentary on the abnormally high suicide rate in Japan, and there were a lot of Japanese people that gave their testimonials. The vast majority of them said their depression/suicidal tenancies were caused by the pressure of being successful and the fact that it was shameful to seek help. Therefor, lots of them got very deeply into debt and couldn't get out themselves, and also a lot of mental conditions went untreated because it would be shameful to see a doctor.



Well of course. But where do you think that pressure comes from? Why do you think the Japanese feel that shame? I place the blame squarely on the rapid Americanization and Western influence on Japan. Trust me, half of my family is Japanese, and you cannot even comprehend how inadequate the Japanese feel in their own skin, caused directly to American culture. 

There are perks, however.

Shit I'm fuckin hungry for some goddamn fried rice now, guess I'm gonna have to go to a restur- WAIT I CAN JUST MAKE IT RIGHT HERE WITH MY WOK.


----------



## TopazThunder (Oct 19, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I steal hearts, tis the 'coon way.



Hearts=shiny things? lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> It's a halo reference you uncultured barbarian.


explains why I didnt get it...effing hate Halo


----------



## Xaerun (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Hush puppy.


Carebear.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> I steal hearts, tis the 'coon way.




Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> explains why I didnt get it...effing hate Halo



Communist. Why do you hate America?


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Communist. Why do you hate America?


Cause I'm from a US territory that gets influence from its British relative


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Hush puppy.



Is that japanese for "Touche?" XD



GatodeCafe said:


> Well of course. But where do you think that pressure comes from? Why do you think the Japanese feel that shame? I place the blame squarely on the rapid Americanization and Western influence on Japan. Trust me, half of my family is Japanese, and you cannot even comprehend how inadequate the Japanese feel in their own skin, caused directly to American culture.
> 
> There are perks, however.
> 
> Shit I'm fuckin hungry for some goddamn fried rice now, guess I'm gonna have to go to a restur- WAIT I CAN JUST MAKE IT RIGHT HERE WITH MY WOK.




Ye see, I always figured it's because Japanese are traditionally proud people, all the way back to the Samurai and their Seppuku. 

HAY I have a wok, too!


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Xaerun said:


> Carebear.



so once i scrotum



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Cause I'm from a US territory that gets influence from its British relative



So like...

New Zealand?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Is that japanese for "Touche?" XD



Hush puppy.



Nargle said:


> Ye see, I always figured it's because Japanese are traditionally proud people, all the way back to the Samurai and their Seppuku.
> 
> HAY I have a wok, too!



Of course the Japanese are traditionally proud people, but East-Asians are consistently marginalized and alienated in Western culture blahblahblah you get my point. 

Let's get together sometime and compare wok size. OUUU I WENT THERE


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> So like...
> 
> New Zealand?


No try St. Thomas in the US Virgin Islands, were influence by our british Cousins the British Virgin Islands.
...
...
Two a effing 360 down here is close to 500USD still -_-


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Hush puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So now you wanna change the subject? XD

MINE HAS HAMMER MARKS!!


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> So now you wanna change the subject? XD
> 
> MINE HAS HAMMER MARKS!!



Mine is electric. You don't even have to fire any fucking thing up, you just plug the nigger into a fucking wall socket and whammo! hot wok in ten minutes. You can tell it's quality because my mommy bought it a uwajimaya. Them chinks sell quality shit.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Mine is electric. You don't even have to fire any fucking thing up, you just plug the nigger into a fucking wall socket and whammo! hot wok in ten minutes. You can tell it's quality because my mommy bought it a uwajimaya. Them chinks sell quality shit.



I want an electric wok o.o

I think the hand-hammered ones are pretty nice, too though.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 19, 2008)

i like how this thread has changed from "do you believe in love" to "woks/japanese culture/US territories." that's pretty rock n roll.

first of all, i love woks. they're incredible. stir fry makes me a happy tiger.:3

second, i'm an american, and i don't like halo. i don't hate it, but it's definitely not the best video game i've ever played. also, i'm a big fan of communism, and i love america.

and third, i metioned this earlier, but i'm definitely an idealist when it comes to love. i think there's at least one person/vocation for everyone. i don't know that there's a person for everyone, because i believe some people could be made for a life of celibacy [like becoming a priest or the like], but i think that's only intended for those who love God more than they love a single person.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I want an electric wok o.o
> 
> I think the hand-hammered ones are pretty nice, too though.



Hand-hammered stuff is cool. I have a hand-hammered cymbal, which is kind of like a wok, only it's way flatter and it's got a hole in the middle and you put it upside down and hit it.

There is nothing in this universe better than just grabbing whatever leftovers you have lying around and frying the shit out of it. fried pizza with chili oil? Why the hell not? I'm fucking into it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 19, 2008)

Back to the subject, I still believe in love, it kept me and my Girlfriend together somewhat

Got together the day after Valentines day, June we sorta split up, went seperate ways, during that seperation time till October where we got back together cause we were miserable without each other.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 19, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> i like how this thread has changed from "do you believe in love" to "woks/japanese culture/US territories." that's pretty rock n roll.
> 
> first of all, i love woks. they're incredible. stir fry makes me a happy tiger.:3



I love you.



nachoboy said:


> second, i'm an american, and i don't like halo. i don't hate it, but it's definitely not the best video game i've ever played. also, i'm a big fan of communism, and i love america.



The first Halo was the best one. After that it was a steady decline into shittyness. 



nachoboy said:


> and third, i metioned this earlier, but i'm definitely an idealist when it comes to love. i think there's at least one person/vocation for everyone. i don't know that there's a person for everyone, because i believe some people could be made for a life of celibacy [like becoming a priest or the like], but i think that's only intended for those who love God more than they love a single person.



Awww~! That's a good attitude! but I'm sleepy and I don't want to type anymore so gnite


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> Hand-hammered stuff is cool. I have a hand-hammered cymbal, which is kind of like a wok, only it's way flatter and it's got a hole in the middle and you put it upside down and hit it.
> 
> There is nothing in this universe better than just grabbing whatever leftovers you have lying around and frying the shit out of it. fried pizza with chili oil? Why the hell not? I'm fucking into it.



I know what a cymbal is, I'm a musician XD

One (Err, actually several) times I've gotten a pack of ramen (minus the spice pack) some random veggies that I can find, and some spices and thrown it together to make stir fry =3


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 19, 2008)

> The first Halo was the best one. After that it was a steady decline into shittyness.



Anyone who says Halo didn't "do anything" for games is dumb, because I've yet to see a game combine ground-pounder and vehicle combat so well.

Also, Halo 2 and 3 were lame because they lost all their mystery; the Covenant all suddenly spoke English (better English than the Marines, at that), their goals and objectives were all suddenly revealed, and the Flood became anthropomorphized somewhat by having a Hivemind. 

Who speaks to you.

In Septambic Pentameter.

What.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 19, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> I guess where I live, a relationship is a contest, in which you see how many people outside of your relationship you can go fuck... 'when in Rome' I guess



lol glendale



AzurePhoenix said:


> Wat?  Qualify this statement.  Really, I don't like anyone, and I don't expect anyone to really like me.  I'm not a relationship person.  I don't even let my MOTHER love me.



I love you Azure


----------



## Nargle (Oct 19, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> Anyone who says Halo didn't "do anything" for games is dumb, because I've yet to see a game combine ground-pounder and vehicle combat so well.
> 
> Also, Halo 2 and 3 were lame because they lost all their mystery; the Covenant all suddenly spoke English (better English than the Marines, at that), their goals and objectives were all suddenly revealed, and the Flood became anthropomorphized somewhat by having a Hivemind.
> 
> ...



I only played multiplayer/Xbox live with my boyfriend, so I don't know anything o.o

I loved the sword matches, though!! I was all... **Sneak sneak sneak** RAWR! **POUNCESTAB!!**


----------



## Thatch (Oct 19, 2008)

Nargle said:


> I only played multiplayer/Xbox live with my boyfriend, so I don't know anything o.o
> 
> I loved the sword matches, though!! I was all... **Sneak sneak sneak** RAWR! **POUNCESTAB!!**



Not a camper at least...


----------



## Whitenoise (Oct 19, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> SULK DO NOTHING
> 
> SULK SIT AT HOME AND LISTEN TO OLD CURE ALBUMS



Hey when do you plan to return my Cure albums?


----------



## Bambi (Oct 19, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> With just under fifty percent of marriages ending with divorce, America has one of the highest divorce rates in the world. I honestly blame this statistic on the inability of Western couples to see one another as humans. They decieve themselves with this outrageous, post-romantic view of love, and then they are heartbroken when they realize the truth that neither party is infallible. I think one of the keys to a successful relationship is a good understanding between both persons that each has his or her own flaws, and that there is no such thing as "perfect".
> 
> Did I answer your question?


 
I like you're viewpoints.

How did we get to talking about Halo?

Are it's conversational rules a lot like Fight Club?


----------



## Thatch (Oct 19, 2008)

Adding to Gatode's words that Bambi quoted, most people nowadays take on the veiwpoit that love is a powerful feeling that will defeat any obstacles. That's why those relationships fail.
Because love is not an emotion, it's a realisation that two people fit to each other. And a realisation requires long exposure, which allows studying and, in the end, knowing the other person. 
So, to say simply, you do not FEEL that you love someone, you KNOW you love someone. It's a subtle but crucial difference. If you only FEEL it, it's just a signal you should keep an interest in that person.

As everyone probably heard multible times, what people take for love (especially the 'on first sight' one) nowadays is simple lust. And an object of lust gets boring rather quickly. Just like a neat thing you bought in a store, because it was cool.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 19, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Adding to Gatode's words that Bambi quoted, most people nowadays take on the veiwpoit that love is a powerful feeling that will defeat any obstacles. That's why those relationships fail.
> Because love is not an emotion, it's a realisation that two people fit to each other. And a realisation requires long exposure, which allows studying and, in the end, knowing the other person.
> So, to say simply, you do not FEEL that you love someone, you KNOW you love someone. It's a subtle but crucial difference. If you only FEEL it, it's just a signal you should keep an interest in that person.
> 
> As everyone probably heard multible times, what people take for love (especially the 'on first sight' one) nowadays is simple lust. And an object of lust gets boring rather quickly. Just like a neat thing you bought in a store, because it was cool.


 
/audience stands up and applauds.

I like where this is going!


----------



## yoka_neko (Oct 19, 2008)

yes, but doesnt mean love always ends with a happy one.

but it always comes round..again if its lost - but only if you make the effort back.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 19, 2008)

yoka_neko said:


> yes, but doesnt mean love always ends with a happy one.
> 
> but it always comes round..again if its lost - but only if you make the effort back.


I put in all my effort. But im iffy about it... I cant seem to find anyone.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 20, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> I love you.
> 
> 
> The first Halo was the best one. After that it was a steady decline into shittyness.
> ...



thank you. and yeah, i definitely agree that the first halo was a lot better than the later installments.



Entlassen said:


> Anyone who says Halo didn't "do anything" for games is dumb, because I've yet to see a game combine ground-pounder and vehicle combat so well.



i'm not saying that halo isn't a good video game, and i'm not saying it hasn't done anything for the video gaming industry. it definitely is and has. i just think there are better games out there. have you ever played Metal Arms? it's available for the xbox, gamecube and playstation 2 and it's a lot like halo, except that it's, in most cases, in the third person point of view rather than first. it integrates vehicles and ground-pounder combat very well, too.



szopaw said:


> Adding to Gatode's words that Bambi quoted, most people nowadays take on the veiwpoit that love is a powerful feeling that will defeat any obstacles. That's why those relationships fail.
> Because love is not an emotion, it's a realisation that two people fit to each other. And a realisation requires long exposure, which allows studying and, in the end, knowing the other person.
> So, to say simply, you do not FEEL that you love someone, you KNOW you love someone. It's a subtle but crucial difference. If you only FEEL it, it's just a signal you should keep an interest in that person.
> 
> As everyone probably heard multible times, what people take for love (especially the 'on first sight' one) nowadays is simple lust. And an object of lust gets boring rather quickly. Just like a neat thing you bought in a store, because it was cool.



even though i'm very optimistic and idealistic about love, i don't think it "will defeat any obstacles." i think it can help, though. i definitely agree that though people can be predisposed to each other or meant to be in some fashion that every relationship needs work and all people in said relationships will almost inevitably go through tough times. but i don't think love at first sight is always about lust; i'm an emotional and cheerful romantic, and i think that two people can realise right when they first meet that they're right for each other.



Silibus said:


> I put in all my effort. But im iffy about it... I cant seem to find anyone.



i'm sorry you're having that trouble... it may be that you're just not meant to be finding anyone at this point in your life.

also, i like your avatar. servbot is definitely awesome.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 20, 2008)

It makes you blind, it does you in
It makes you think you're pretty tough
It makes you prone to crime and sin
It makes you say things off the cuff
It's very small and made of glass
and grossly over-advertised
It turns a genius to an ass
and makes a fool think he is wise
It could make you regret your birth
or turn cartwheels in your best suit
It costs a lot more than it's worth
and yet there is no substitute
They keep it on a higher shelf
the older and more pure it grows
It has no color in itself
but it can make you see rainbows
You can find it on the Bowery
or you can find it at Elaine's 
It makes your words more flowery
It makes the sun shine, makes it rain
You just get out what they put in
and they never put in enough
Love is like a bottle of gin
but a bottle of gin is not like love


----------



## Key Key (Oct 20, 2008)

yes I believe in love, but love is very tricky, you can love someone and they never love you, or visa versa, or you have this distorted reality about love, one of which most people, including myself, believe. Love is not something like a fairy tale and is constantly perfect it needs to be worked on like evrything else in the world which in it's own way sucks!


----------



## Grand Hatter (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes I believe in love, but from a purely scientific standpoint. The feeling of love is chemical. So of course it exists, but not in that magica-disney style,


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 20, 2008)

I believe in a thing called love~.

It is a thing that is spontaneous. It flares up like fire and can die just as quickly and with no rhyme or reason. It is the heartbeat of the world. Love is precious yet often costs nothing.

*blathers on indefinitely*


----------



## Bambi (Oct 20, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> I believe in a thing called love~.
> 
> It is a thing that is spontaneous. It flares up like fire and can die just as quickly and with no rhyme or reason. It is the heartbeat of the world. Love is precious yet often costs nothing.
> 
> *blathers on indefinitely*


 
*listens intently*


----------



## Blondi (Oct 20, 2008)

If love means constant pain, yes, i do believe in love.


----------



## Caduen (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm a cynic. Had my heart ripped out twice so far...


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 20, 2008)

Come on, people! They say it is better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all. Love is about giving and taking--you both put your heart on the line and trust the other person with it. Of course, it would be wrong of me to assume that everyone in the world has good intentions, or is a good person... but all the same, nothing is perfect, and that goes for love especially. You have to work for it, work with it. When it fails, learn from your mistakes. Then wake up the next day and keep breathing.

& stuff, et al.


----------



## Bambi (Oct 20, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Come on, people! They say it is better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all. Love is about giving and taking--you both put your heart on the line and trust the other person with it. Of course, it would be wrong of me to assume that everyone in the world has good intentions, or is a good person... but all the same, nothing is perfect, and that goes for love especially. You have to work for it, work with it. When it fails, learn from your mistakes. Then wake up the next day and keep breathing.
> 
> & stuff, et al.


 
I'm sure they'd love to agree with you -- but a lot of these people don't get outside their own realms very much.


----------



## Nevarous (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh goodie...a whole forum of hopeless romantics. *sigh* I'll fit right in.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

My gasp on the concept of love is slipping more and more. No one seems to care.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> My gasp on the concept of love is slipping more and more. No one seems to care.



*sighs and tilts his head* 

Finding true love takes most people years, be patient ok?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 20, 2008)

KittenAdmin said:


> *sighs and tilts his head*
> 
> Finding true love takes most people years, be patient ok?


Shut up.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Oct 20, 2008)

Silibus said:


> Shut up.



._. sorry.


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 20, 2008)

love runs this world man!!!


not a hippy... lol


----------



## Nargle (Oct 20, 2008)

All you need is love! Ba badabada
All you need is love! Ba badabada
All you need is love! Love, love is all you need =3


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nargle said:


> All you need is love! Ba badabada
> All you need is love! Ba badabada
> All you need is love! Love, love is all you need =3




hahah =3


----------



## Runefox (Oct 20, 2008)

No. If it does exist, then I've never really seen it for myself, either in reference to me or anyone else I know.

"Love", as it's described nowadays, involves six months to a couple years of "togetherness" wherein one of two things happen: A varying degree of separation (from "let's-be-friends" to "Six-Feet-Under(TM)") or marriage, in which case, it's usually just to prolong the "togetherness" period until either of the former cases happen.

A fleeting, euphoric feeling. Anything more is a lie, and deep down, everyone knows it.


----------



## Zorro101 (Oct 21, 2008)

Runefox said:


> No. If it does exist, then I've never really seen it for myself, either in reference to me or anyone else I know.
> 
> "Love", as it's described nowadays, involves six months to a couple years of "togetherness" wherein one of two things happen: A varying degree of separation (from "let's-be-friends" to "Six-Feet-Under(TM)") or marriage, in which case, it's usually just to prolong the "togetherness" period until either of the former cases happen.
> 
> A fleeting, euphoric feeling. Anything more is a lie, and deep down, everyone knows it.




woah.. thats trippy


im so high right now so that was like.. works from god!!!


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Oct 21, 2008)

Cant "believe" in anything, as everything outside the confines of my mind are completely uncertain.
But, since solipsism is a bit confusing, I'll say that I like to think that Love is something other than a chemical process, the effects of which on your brain are similar to that of cocaine.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Fuck philosophy.

That is all.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 21, 2008)

GatodeCafe said:


> I love you.





David M. Awesome said:


> I love you Azure





Nargle said:


> I loved the sword matches...



QED







David M. Awesome said:


> Fuck philosophy.
> 
> That is all.



Peachy.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 21, 2008)

Grand Hatter said:


> Yes I believe in love, but from a purely scientific standpoint. The feeling of love is chemical. So of course it exists, but not in that magica-disney style,



The Chemical (In Our Brains) by Which We Are Able to Experience the Sensation of "Being in Love" Is the Same Chemical That Caused the "Big Bang" That Was the Birth of the Accelerating Universe.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 21, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> Come on, people! They say it is better to have loved and lost than to have never loved at all.



No.

No it is not.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 21, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> No.
> 
> No it is not.



see, i don't agree with you at all. i've been in love and it's so great, even though my heart's been broken and it can hurt like nothing else. i wouldn't trade my experiences with love for pretty much anything in the world.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 21, 2008)

When I fall in love it will be forever
Or Ill never fall in love
In a restless world like this is
Love is ended before its begun
And too many moonlight kisses
Seem to cool in the warmth of the sun

When I give my heart it will be completely
Or Ill never give my heart
And the moment I can feel that you feel that way too
Is when I fall in love with you.


----------



## Entlassen (Oct 21, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> see, i don't agree with you at all. i've been in love and it's so great, even though my heart's been broken and it can hurt like nothing else. i wouldn't trade my experiences with love for pretty much anything in the world.



Well, I'd trade them for a better graphics card.

That way I'd be able to run_ Dawn of War 2_, and not feel like dying alone is such a bad thing!


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

Pussy.  Go cry your eyes out into your pillow and go back to playing sim girl.

And you know what she doesn't love you either.


----------



## Thatch (Oct 21, 2008)

nachoboy said:


> see, i don't agree with you at all. i've been in love and it's so great, even though my heart's been broken and it can hurt like nothing else. i wouldn't trade my experiences with love for pretty much anything in the world.



If someone cherishes loosing something precious, then the person is a moron. Or a masochist.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

szopaw said:


> If someone cherishes loosing something precious, then the person is a moron. Or a masochist.



no u

You missed the point.

He doesn't cherish having lost something, he cherishes the memory.


----------



## mottled.kitten (Oct 21, 2008)

I cherish the experience. When I eat some awesome food, I'm not like BAAAAAW IT'S ALL GONE... because I still remember how awesome it tasted. xD Bad analogy but... it's the best I got right now.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't tell ya if its true or not, it seems that most people just like to fuck each other and pretend they like each others company but they don't and eventually they break up.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 21, 2008)

mottled.kitten said:


> I cherish the experience. When I eat some awesome food, I'm not like BAAAAAW IT'S ALL GONE... because I still remember how awesome it tasted. xD Bad analogy but... it's the best I got right now.



Mmm, food.  Better than love and relationships.  Food doesn't talk, doesn't argue... you almost ALWAYS get as much out of it as you put into it effort-wise... doesn't cheat on you, doesn't get clingy and needy, doesn't get possessive.  You may lament the absence of that delicious food after you've eaten it... but you can almost always go and get more/make more, on your terms and timetable.  Only downside is the whole fat thing.  Moderation, moderation - something all too many people seem to lack.

Familiarity can breed contempt.  Holding people at a slight distance can be a good thing, for you and them.


----------



## nachoboy (Oct 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> no u
> 
> You missed the point.
> 
> He doesn't cherish having lost something, he cherishes the memory.



yeah, that's what i was trying to say. instead of focusing on what i've *lost*, i focus on *what* i've lost. just because i may have lost the love i had doesn't mean it wasn't a great experience while it lasted.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 21, 2008)

In any case, all of you social rejects need the practice in human relations.

And maybe if you get lucky you can practice some other things too wink nudge.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 21, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> And maybe if you get lucky you can practice some other things too wink nudge.




Like how to juggle.


----------

